# Buying a SERM off a peptide site



## GymDoc (Aug 7, 2013)

Quick question.  Started my first test E cycle a couple weeks ago and I had a good source with my PCT stuff lined up. Well it fell through recently and hopefully comes available again soon from them.  I know, lesson learned.  Ill have it on hand before starting another one. My question is: is the liquid tamoxifen citrate on one of the popular peptide sites what I need? Somewhat desperate at this point and don't really want to order online but if I have to just want to make sure it is the same quality off of that site.  I'm new at this and veteran advice would be appreciated. Thanks guys.


----------



## DF (Aug 7, 2013)

My main peptide site is Great White peptides.


----------



## GymDoc (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks.  Appreciate the feedback.


----------



## AlphaD (Aug 7, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> My main peptide site is Great White peptides.



^^^same here, GWP is a go to for me.  Listen I know you understand lesson learned, but what if something happened that you had to abort your cycle midway through?  You would not have the appropriate pct supplies on hand, so don't start a cycle until you have everything lined up.......you never know what could happened.......


----------



## GymDoc (Aug 7, 2013)

I have lurked on this site for months and I know that is priority.  From now on I will most definitely have it on hand.  GWP have a quick turn around also?


----------



## AlphaD (Aug 7, 2013)

GymDoc said:


> I have lurked on this site for months and I know that is priority.  From now on I will most definitely have it on hand.  GWP have a quick turn around also?


  Yeah man, all good.  Turn around for me is usually 48 hours.....


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 7, 2013)

i would also look at hardcore pep's, they are a sponsor here.  GWP is good, but after hearing Ergo may supply them they will never get another order for my rats.  

I live 20min from GWP, i work 5min from them.  

If you do get a AI or serm from them get bloodwork done fairly soon after to ensure its legit and working...... You dont want to think your on 50mg of clomid and think your getting back to normal only find out its fake.


----------



## GymDoc (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks Gymrat.  I will take a look at hardcore peps.  What about superior peps?  I've read some about them also.


----------

